# Purdy vs Corona?



## any_cal (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm about to get a few new brushes. Have been using purdy's for past 5 years and have been very happy with them. Mainly use a 3" XL Swan. I've been wondering about corona brushes though, so has anybosy used them? How would you compare them to a Purdy?


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

please click "SEARCH" at top of page


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Purdy in one hand Corona in the other, Looks like a weekend warrior to me, a lot of painters do it this way, brush and beer:thumbup:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

ProLine from WalMart are my brush of choice


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I love the dollar store brushes, and the price is right too.
Just kidding... I have both and don't really have a preference


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Maybe it was SureLine, I forget


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Just _try _a Corona..... 

I used Purdy the first 15 years of painting, and have switched for the last ten. IMHO if you try one, you will not go back to Purdy.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

When the ol' lady breaks down and shaves her legs and other parts I gather all the hair and make the finest handcrafted brushes in the world .......... this only happens on my birthday and christmas though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> When the ol' lady breaks down and shaves her legs and other parts I gather all the hair and make the finest handcrafted brushes in the world .......... this only happens on my birthday and christmas though.


When _is _your birthday? Getting any new brushes soon? :w00t:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

End of the month


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

lol

I used to use the hell out of purdy swans these days I am really liking Corona Chinex brushes.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Corona "*Bronson*", 3" Oval, Champagne bristle.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Do I know you ? You remind me of a guy who used to come around here.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Do I know you ? You remind me of a guy who used to come around here.



Nah, I ain't that guy..._that_ guy is a lowballer hack that works for cash...he is also ugly.

very ugly.

:shifty:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

oh ............... ill be damned


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Nah, I ain't that guy..._that_ guy is a lowballer hack that works for cash...he is also ugly.
> 
> very ugly.
> 
> :shifty:


 lol you mean that guy with the chipmunk living on his face?


----------

